# how many Lbs do you feed a day?



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

gessh, I am going through A LOT of meat lately. I upped my boy's meals to 3- 4 lbs a day to help maintain weight on him and my female eats almost 2 lbs a day. So, upwards of 6lbs of food a day (42 lbs a week) for 2 medium breed dogs (boxers).

They get a lot of exercise and are pretty young (male almost 2yrs (68lbs), female 3.5ys (52lbs)).

I'm thinking of adding a 3rd freezer. Curious to know how much everyone feeds ?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I feed Aspen about 2 lbs. a day. Give or take a few. He's 115 lbs. and maintains perfect weight on it...

And he's really active too...


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

My two boxers are about the same weights as yours but with obviously different needs.
Delilah (8-9 years old, 65 lbs) gets around 1.4 lbs a day. I am totally estimating, I haven't weighed out food in over a year. She gets about 1 or 1.5 chicken leg quarters on most days or a couple hunks of pork necks with a few odds and ends thrown in on other days.

Felix (3 years, 53 lbs.) gets a little over 1 lb. He gets about one chicken leg quarter a day, depending on how big they are. 

I figured once that I go through about 90lbs a month.
Have you posted pics of your pups yet? I love seeing other boxers


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

my dog must have a really high metabolism. I don't measure either but the food containers I use are measured so that's how I know for sure. They eat a lot but are VERY lean.

They are super active- hike about 30 miles a week as well as walks, training sessions/classes and regular playtime.

I should raise chicken and turkeys...


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

oh some pics.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

I feed roughly 1lb a day. Tiger is a male GSD/Rottweiler mix that weighs 45lbs.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I feed my Boxer puppy about 1.5lbs per day. She's very lean (okay, maybe slightly underweight, I can see hips) but slowly, steadily gains weight by eating this amount, which is much healthier than trying to pack pounds on quickly by overfeeding. 

4lbs for a Boxer seems like a TON... even for an active/ high metabolism dog. Are you sure there is no underlying issue? 4lbs is 2% of a 200lbs dog. 

What meats are you feeding and in how many meals per day?


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

TwoBoxers said:


> oh some pics.


Your dogs are beautiful! Great pics. I love boxers.


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> I feed my Boxer puppy about 1.5lbs per day. She's very lean (okay, maybe slightly underweight, I can see hips) but slowly, steadily gains weight by eating this amount, which is much healthier than trying to pack pounds on quickly by overfeeding.
> 
> 4lbs for a Boxer seems like a TON... even for an active/ high metabolism dog. Are you sure there is no underlying issue? 4lbs is 2% of a 200lbs dog.
> 
> What meats are you feeding and in how many meals per day?


nope no underlying issue. Clean bill of health recently from our holistic vet. he just is very active. UPWARD to 4lbs a day- most days it's 3- 3.5.

My female is 52lbs and she gets 2lbs a day no "issue" with her either.
They get a rotation of meats/fish (my boy does poorly on beef). 2 meals a day.

Obviously they are lean.

Like I said they are very active between hiking, obedience/agility, walks and lots of playtime.

I think the 2% rule for an active dog is way off. My breeder/mentor also thinks 2% is on the very low end for an active boxer.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

TwoBoxers said:


> nope no underlying issue. Clean bill of health recently from our holistic vet. he just is very active. UPWARD to 4lbs a day- most days it's 3- 3.5.
> 
> My female is 52lbs and she gets 2lbs a day no "issue" with her either.
> They get a rotation of meats/fish (my boy does poorly on beef). 2 meals a day.
> ...


the 2% isn't so much a rule as it is a guideline. My dogs get closer to 2.5% of their body weight, but that's just what works for "most" people. 4 lbs is just.. I don't know, seems like a ton, but if that's what works then that's what works. Each dog is different. I'm glad that my guys maintain closer to the 2% mark or they'd be too expensive. lol.


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> the 2% isn't so much a rule as it is a guideline. My dogs get closer to 2.5% of their body weight, but that's just what works for "most" people. 4 lbs is just.. I don't know, seems like a ton, but if that's what works then that's what works. Each dog is different. I'm glad that my guys maintain closer to the 2% mark or they'd be too expensive. lol.


yes they are a small fortune to feed. Oh well...

well if you think of it this way, they are more than 2x more active than say an "average" dog, they should get ALMOST 2x as much food.

it works for them and they are a good weight, healthy and pretty darn happy too.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I gotta say that those boxers are some of them most beautiful ones I've seen. Great color and smiles!

Like others have said, every dog is different so if your dogs are maintaining well, which it looks like to me, then just continue on with what you are doing! 

I can't tell you really how much our dogs get each day weight wise because we have never measured it out! I would guess we go through about 7 to 8 pounds a day with Bailey at 115, Emmy at 65, Shiloh at 65 and Akasha at 80. The two cats don't really count for much in the grand scheme of things LOL!


----------

